# Marcum VX1 = true color?



## Nodie (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey guys

I just ordered a Marcum VX1 and I just want to make sure, it is in color right? Is it true color? And what is the difference between the FL-8 with the color?

Thanks alot

nod :wink:


----------



## Kantack (Jan 22, 2005)

The VX-1 is in color and is essentially the same as the FL-8. I just recently purchased a VX-2 and have been more than satisfied. The VX-1 doesn't have the zoom feature but will undoubtedly be a great unit. How much did you pay?


----------



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

FYI - The Marcum VX-1 has a bottom zoom feature that automatically locks on bottom: 5' in 20-ft and 40-ft scale, 10' in 80-ft scale, and 20' in 160-ft scale...

The VX-1 has a blended color display just like vexes so no neither have true color. The display blends the yellow (weak) and red (strong) signal to make (medium) green.

So the VX-1 goes Yellow, Green, Red
Vexilar FL-8 goes Green, Orange, Red

They had a rebate for purchases before Dec 31st, 2006. Retail was $249 and there was a $50 mail in rebate so you could have it for a hair under $200. I don't think they extended the rebate it but if they did it's the best deal on a brand new flasher with zoom ever. Good luck with your unit!


----------

